# Gettin a new fish



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm planning on buying a new fish sometime within the next few weeks and I've been reading up on my different options. 
I've always wanted a lionfish, and after reading about them i found one that would stay small enough for my tank, only problem is that it will want to eat my shrimp. Some of the articles I've read about the dwarf fuzzy lion say that it's fine for them to be in an aquarium as small as 30, but others say to keep them in large tanks with one male and several females. if anyone has any personal experiences i'd really like to hear them. 
The other choice I thought about was a flame angel. I know it would be fine in the tank i have, but i was also wondering if it would be compatible with a dwarf fuzzy lion. It seems like everything I read conflicts everything else, and would really just like to hear some personal opinions if anyone has them.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

most dwarf lions are not reef safe because of their diet of inverts. I've never seen a fuzzy dwarf lion go after other fish or coral they just love to nip and eat inverts.


----------

